

Linus Torvalds: Re: [GIT PULL] Load keys from signed PE binaries - tshepang
https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/2/21/228

======
xymostech
Well, that went from a terribly link-baity title to an absolutely non-
informative one. Not sure which one is worse.

------
ChuckMcM
I thought it was funny that Google AdSense for Content decided to put up an
add for "SugarDaddyForMe" on that page.

~~~
jeremysmyth
You should be aware that it chooses ads based on your previous viewing
history, so this is the sort of thing you might not want to admit in public ;)

~~~
ChuckMcM
I thought about that too, although I'd be really curious what sort of ad-
trackery would generate that as a first choice. It picked the same ad off a
fresh VirtualBox install of Mint/Firefox as well so I'm guessing its picking
up on the fellatio reference in the text.

